# 9.2 server crash due to ntfs-3g



## cmedcoff (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been using mount_fusefs with 9.0 without any problems.  I just did a fresh install of 9.2 and installed mount_fusefs and it causes a complete system crash/reboots the server when I attempt to write to an exernal USB drive after mounting it.

I followed the install/configuration as documented here https://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=168675&postcount=6 which is a little different that I did on 9.0 which was more like:
`ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usb1`

I'd really like this to work as it did with 9.0  Any advice?


----------



## FreeDomBSD (Oct 27, 2013)

I find that exFAT is much, much, easier to deal with in FreeBSD 9.2. I gave up with NTFS.


----------



## cmedcoff (Oct 28, 2013)

This is new to me.  So does mean making use of sysutils/fusefs-exfat after converting my external drive to FAT32? Any hints?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2013)

If it's FAT32 you can use msdosfs(5) on it. The sysutils/fusefs-exfat is only needed if the disk is exFAT.


----------



## cmedcoff (Oct 28, 2013)

So after being so stable on 9.0, is fusefs-3g known to be unstable on 9.2? I'm trying to decide if I'm going to go back to 9.0 or limp by for a month or so until 10.0 is out as this suggests all woes will be resolved, then.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2013)

cmedcoff said:
			
		

> So after being so stable on 9.0, is fusefs-3g known to be unstable on 9.2?


It's known to be fairly unstable on any version. FreeBSD 10.0 may offer some improvement because it has a native FreeBSD FUSE built-in.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 28, 2013)

@cmedcoff, 

Maybe you would be interested to follow this recent thread of the freebsd-fs mailing list.


----------



## cmedcoff (Oct 29, 2013)

cpm - dude you rock.  Followed the instructions there and it worked like a charm.  Mounting and reading/writing my external USB NTFS without issue.  If you are ever in Troy, MI I'll buy you dinner.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 29, 2013)

cmedcoff said:
			
		

> cpm - dude you rock.  Followed the instructions there and it worked like a charm.  Mounting and reading/writing my external USB NTFS without issue.  If you are ever in Troy, MI I'll buy you dinner.



Yes, I like my dinner :e

Problem solved: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fs/2013-October/018479.html.


----------

